# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  بالصور مجموعة من الكاريكاتور الرياضية المضحكة  (الجزء الاول)

## امير الصمت

** *خوانى الاعزاء 
ساقدم لكم اليوم الجزء الاول  لمجموعة من الكاريكاتور الرياضية  المضحكة
 ارجو ان تروقكم*   *
الإعلام و الملاعب*  *
حكم الشرط*  **  *الحكام الأجانب و اللاعب العربي *   *
الحكام الأجانب و اللاعب العربي*  **  *شراء اللاعبين* ** *لله يا محسنين*  ** *تدريب على تكسير العظام* ** *انبراشات وتخريب عشب الملعب*  *الرشيد يوم ضرب المشجع النصراوي*  ** *مشجعين المسيار (يقولون نشجع أي فريق ضد الهلال ولو اسرائيلي)* ** *جماهير عرابجة وبلطجية* ***بعد هزيمة الإتحاد 4/ صفر في نهائي كأس الأبطال* **

----------


## امير الصمت

** *  *

----------


## امير الصمت



----------

